# Recommended Negatioation sttrategies?



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Okay Fellas...S-T-O-P

I know most of you are newbies here and don't realize that we have a policy/etiquet of no price discussion on the forum. I have done my best try to edit out your post but frankly, i am tired  . Please abide by the rule and discuss your pricing issues in private. I WILL start banning access to this forum for non-compliance.

A special request to *e90fanatic* Please edit your signature. I would greatly appreciated. 

Thank you!!

beewang
ED Forum moderator
www.bimmerfest.com


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

Bee - sorry about that - no specifics then?


----------



## daoushy (Jul 31, 2005)

beewang said:


> Okay Fellas...S-T-O-P
> 
> I know most of you are newbies here and don't realize that we have a policy/etiquet of no price discussion on the forum. I have done my best try to edit out your post but frankly, i am tired  . Please abide by the rule and discuss your pricing issues in private. I WILL start banning access to this forum for non-compliance.
> 
> ...


Bee, I'm sorry.. one mistake after the other.. As you said newbie


----------



## Gage (Oct 8, 2005)

*ED Invoice*

I'm new to all this but planning to purchase a 530i for July pick up. In searching the forum people recommend negotiating up from ED invoice. My question is where do you find the ED invoice?

Thanks.


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

Gage said:


> My question is where do you find the ED invoice?


It's in a sticky in Ask A Dealer forum.


----------



## ViperSSD (Jul 16, 2005)

Gage said:


> I'm new to all this but planning to purchase a 530i for July pick up. In searching the forum people recommend negotiating up from ED invoice. My question is where do you find the ED invoice?
> 
> Thanks.


also the first sticky post in the e60 forum should be the confidential pricing PDF


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

ViperSSD said:


> also the first sticky post in the e60 forum should be the confidential pricing PDF


Nonsense  We have all the pricing at the Ask a dealer forum

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=106116


----------



## Gage (Oct 8, 2005)

*Retail/Wholesale*

Thanks everyone for pointing me to the prices in the Ask a Dealer forum. Seeing the real numbers clarifies the mind. In my case the difference between wholesale and retail is about $4,000. Probably not room for a lot of movement. But what really caught my eye is that I will save around $3,000 by going to Munich over buying in the USA regardless of whatever discount I can get. That's very nice...


----------



## mmeads (Oct 14, 2005)

W-H-O-A , are you SERIOUS?

We're not allowed to discuss pricing on the forum? That's absolutely absurd! How else are we supposed to be informed buyers when talking to the BMW dealers? Obviously just using the MSRP the car is over priced and we certainly can't get the car for invoice, so we should find out about what other knowledgeable buyers are paying; hence the $$ over invoice remarks.

Can someone please explain to me this incongruous etiquette/ rule, because it sounds like someone just has a stick shift stuck in their anal cavity?

Thanks,
Micah



beewang said:


> Okay Fellas...S-T-O-P
> 
> I know most of you are newbies here and don't realize that we have a policy/etiquet of no price discussion on the forum. I have done my best try to edit out your post but frankly, i am tired  . Please abide by the rule and discuss your pricing issues in private. I WILL start banning access to this forum for non-compliance.
> 
> ...


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

mmeads said:


> W-H-O-A , are you SERIOUS?
> 
> We're not allowed to discuss pricing on the forum? That's absolutely absurd! How else are we supposed to be informed buyers when talking to the BMW dealers? Obviously just using the MSRP the car is over priced and we certainly can't get the car for invoice, so we should find out about what other knowledgeable buyers are paying; hence the $$ over invoice remarks.
> 
> ...


 Have you shopped the Houston market?:dunno: When I was shopping the Momentum/Advantage monopoly the did not believe that your paying full ED MRSP was outrageous. :rofl:

I ended buying my car from the Bryan dealer for a reasonable (for the TX market) dealer fee. The reason the dealer fees are specifically related to market variations. This lead to a lot of people to being frustrated. If had been looking to pay the low fees that people in CA get away with my ED would still just be dream.

The best thing is for you to PM people in Houston/SA/Austin area that have recently done ED and asked them about their experience including pricing.


----------

